# Molasses for Dethatch



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone used straight molasses for dethatching? How many oz/gal did you use?

I'm not buying anymore GCF products when there are much cheaper ways to get same results.

A gallon of unsulfered molasses is $20 on Amazon. It also has iron in it.

I also don't want to mechanically dethatch because I want the OM in the soil, plus it's a pain taking it all up and disposing of.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I've been using molasses for almost two seasons. I wish I took before and after pictures for proof because it has worked extremely well.

Not every situation is the same, but, based on my experience, results are very strong.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use Kroger bought unsulferred molasses. It doesn't really detatch. It feeds the microbes that "eat" the clippings/dead material.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

^ @g-man Do you mix/thin with water and at what ratio? How often to you apply?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I like to blend molasses with my monthly soil conditioner apps. Felt like it needed a carrier as the stuff soooo sticky hah.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

~3oz/ksqft from an end hose sprayer. It is just a source of sugar. I read of using beer too, but why waste a beer?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> ~3oz/ksqft from an end hose sprayer. It is just a source of sugar. I read of using beer too, but why waste a beer?


I think I remember watching Jerry Baker back in the 90's and he was spraying a beer and molasses on his yard. I did it for a few times.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

I broke down and bought 5 gallons of D-Thatch on Monday... I tried researching all those other options and heard mixed results. Not wanting to risk it... I broke down and pulled the trigger.

The molasses intrigued me the most, would love to see a real before and after if thatch for proof.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you look at the ingredients in the D-Thatch product you just order?


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

@g-man no... 😞 did I just get hoodwinked?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I've used his tonics, and I'm a fan. Listed below is a link, to Jerry Baker's tonics...

https://www.youtube.com/user/JerryBaker/videos


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

steensn said:


> @g-man no... 😞 did I just get hoodwinked?


I wouldn't say so. You paid a little more than it would have cost if you only bought molasses on amazon but you got a product mixed and specifically geared to reduce thatch. It also has humates which is good too. Now, if you found a local store to buy molasses for a lot less, that might be a different case.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you have a Cabelas closed by, you could get 1 gallon for $8.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> If you have a Cabelas closed by, you could get 1 gallon for $8.


Wow. That's cheap!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought a gallon of unsulfured from amazon for $21 delivered. It's food grade should I decide to make some cookies with it too :thumbup:


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> If you have a Cabelas closed by, you could get 1 gallon for $8.


I do, but I paid $22/g for D-Thatch :?


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

D-Thatch legit works... it straight ate up (or encouraged) the thatch.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Gals to hear you got good results!


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

The Dthatch doesn't seem that crazy priced at $115 for 5 gallons. It is roughly the same price many people are paying for molasses on Amazon. It is a lot of money compared to the Cabella's molasses though.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Another option is the powder kelp4less carries. They advise 1 tsp of the soluble powder with 50 gallons of water and a 1 pound is $33. I think its fair to say that 1 pound would make a lot of finished solution. Probably easier to handle than the syrup, too. I think I am going to purchase some to help eat up the cover straw from my reno.

Edit: Went to purchase and it appears the powder is actually on sale for 27.20 for 1lb right now.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm not saying it doesn't work but the weight per gallon indicates Dthatch is not pure molasses. What if it is only 0.6 - 1 gallon molasses and the rest is water w/ 4% humic?

-tlg


----------

